# Who's Breeding Parti Toys or Minis?



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Tintlet sometimes has parti miniature litters. Caralot has a parti stud (Dexter), but I don't know if they breed partis.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Are we having the desire to get a little friend for Peggy, lol ?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think Moonrise in South Carolina has had them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Are we having the desire to get a little friend for Peggy, lol ?


Always!!! Sigh.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

LizzysMom hasn't posted in a while. I don't remember if her little girl is a mini or toy, but definitely looks parti to me. Try a PM and see if you can ask who her breeder was.








LizzysMom







www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

An older thread on PF mentions Caralot as having the occasional parti. I can't get the website to load but FB is active. Few of the breeder rec's breed parti's but it crops up.









WeKay Poodles


Home of Awesome Champion Standard and Miniature Poodles in solid and multicolors located in Tyler, Texas




www.wekaykennels.com









__





Home


Home



posayminiaturepoodles.webs.com










Tintlet Poodles


Standard Poodle Breeder located in North Carolina




www.tintlet.com




They're also breeding miniatures + partis

You'll need to look thru and vet these. A few breed mini partis:









Members


Visit the post for more.




unitedpoodleassociation.org


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

If you need a recommendation for the breeder, Peggy will be happy to provide it.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I believe somebody on the forum has parti minis from Anna Ash. If my memory is good they are reputable. I think they regularly produce phantom and parti poodles.


----------

